# İç ve Dış Tehditler > İsrail Zulmü ve Filistin >  İsrail Türk Gemilerine Saldırdı

## bozok

*İsrail askerleri gemiye girdi* 

 

Gazze'ye yardım için yola çıkan gemilere İsrail denizden ve havadan müdahale etti. Saldırıda onlarca kişi öldü çok sayıda yaralı var. 

AA & VATAN DIş HABERLER 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


İsrail güçlerinin, "Rotamız Filistin Yükümüz İnsani Yardım" kampanyası kapsamında Gazze'ye insani yardım malzemesi götüren 6 gemilik filoya müdahale ettiği, ilk belirlemelere göre 16 kişinin öldüğü, çok sayıda kişinin yaralandığı bildirildi.

Yardım organizasyonunu düzenleyen İHH insani yardım kuruluşunun internet sitesi ve TV NET'in haberine göre, İsrail askerleri, helikopterle gemiye inerek ateş açtı. Saldırı sırasında 1 kişinin öldüğü, 2 kişinin ağır yaralandığı belirtilen haberlerde, daha sonra ölü sayısının 2 olduğu ve yaklaşık 30 kişinin yaralandığı kaydedildi. Televizyonlarda yer alan haberlerde de bir helikopterden bazı askerlerin ellerinde silahla iple sallanarak gemiye indiği ve geminin iç taraflarına geçtiği görüldü.

Daha önce insani yardım filosundaki gemilerden sadece "Mavi Marmara" gemisiyle bağlantı kurulabilirken, şu an bu gemi ile de bir bağlantı kurulamıyor.

İSRAİL TELEVİZYONLARI: EN AZ 16 üLü VAR

İsrail'de özel bir televizyon kanalı, İsrail askerlerinin Gazze'ye yardım
götüren gemilere saldırısında en az 16 kişinin öldüğünü bildirdi.

İsrail askerleri operasyona başladı Gemidekiler hazırlıklara başladı! 

Foto galeri için tıklayın 


İnsani Yardım Vakfı Başkanı Bülent Yıldırım akşam saatlerinde yaptığı açıklamada da 2 İsrail gemisinin yaklaşmakta olduğunu söyledi. Yıldırım’ın bu açıklamasının ardından gemide bulunanlara can yelekleri dağıtıldı. Yıldırım gemidekilere “İsrail’in gerçek yüzüyle karşılaşmak üzereyiz. Savaş gemilerini yola çıkardı ve şu anda gördüğümüz 2 tane var. Etrafta daha fazla da olabilir. Onlara karşı kendi savunmamızı yapacağız. Geri adım atmayacağız. İsrail’in geri adım attığını herkes görecek. İnsanlarımızın İstanbul ve Ankara’daki büyükelçiliğin önüne gidip kilitlemesi lazım“ diye seslendi.

ünce ’Komandolar girecek’ diye uyardılar

İsrail Donanması'ndan bir yetkili, “Bu nispeten basit bir görev. Görev basit ama diğer tarafın bizi kötü göstermek amacıyla elinden geleni yapacağının da farkındayız. Provokasyonlara gelmeyeceğiz” dedi. Bu açıklamanın ardından sabaha doğru operasyona başlayan İsrail askerleri gemiye girdi. 2 kişinin öldüğü operasyon sonucunda 30 kişinin de yaralandığı son gelen bilgiler arasında.

‘ülmeye hazırız’

İngiltere’de Filistin Dayanışma Kampanyası üyesi olan Sarah Colborne, “Hiçbir silahımız yok. İnsani yardım taşıyan filoya saldırırsa İsrail’in ne duruma düşeceğini göreceğiz. Belki de bize saldırırlarsa ambargo kalkacak. Her birimiz bunun için ölmeye hazırız” dedi. Belçika üzgürlük Filosu temsilcisi Fatina Elnourabiti de, “Tek amacımız ambargonun ortadan kaldırılması. Birilerinin bunu yapması gerekiyor. Korkuyorum, ama gönüllü oldum” diye konuştu.

Arızalar sabotaj mı?

İbranice yayımlanan İsrael Hayom (İsrail Bugün) gazetesinde, Gazze’ye doğru yola çıkan iki gemide meydana gelen arızaların gerisinde, filoyu geciktirmek veya yolculuğu iptal ettirme amacındaki İsrail komandolarının bulunduğu yolundaki iddialar yer aldı. İsrail ordu sözcülüğü ise söylenti olarak nitelediği bu yöndeki iddialara cevap vermeyeceğini belirtti.

http://www18.gazetevatan.com/fotogal...4580&resimno=1





30.05.2010 Pazar / *VATAN*

----------

